# Tetra Whisper PF 10 leaking problems...



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I got this tank a few weeks ago, and never had a problem with the filter until about a week or so ago... The way the tube part is placed just isn't quite sealed when put in place, and the water flow is so great, that it ends up slipping past it... It wouldn't be a huge problem had there not been enough space towards the bottom where the water runs off for it to leak through the back of my tank... I'm not sure what I should do exactly >.< Sometimes I can manage move the filter and it won't leak, but it's more or less of a gamble... This has happened to me about three times over night- when I wake up, the water is considerably low... My tank is also sitting on top of my refigerator and I don't have anywhere else to put it... so I'm very worried that if the filter keeps leaking, it'll damage it....










Please help... This comes at such a waste of time and effort for me, as well as money because of the amount of water that manages to leak out... Not to mention it might end up ruining my refrigerator, as well as my carpet.... ;__;


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

This is what it looks like right now... I changed the water around 10pm last night..










I woke up and found out around 9:45am this morning.... That's a crap load of water GONE! >.<


----------



## Anna19 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had this same issue.

I actually have the identical tank to what you are using and I'm currently on my second tetra pf10 filter. My first one began to leak in mid July of this year and the second one I purchased has just begun to leak as well. I think what you need to do is buy a new filter, and I would recommend staying away from the pf10. I use Tetra power filters in three of my other tanks and I have never had any issue except with this model. 

For your tank anything rated around 10 gallons should do fine and the space on the hood seems as if it will accommodate any back mount filter.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I actually managed to get it to stop leaking somehow.... and then it leaked again, so I took a piece of sponge and stuck it in the little tube where the water is sucked up into the filter. At first, it was kinda making the filter strain a bit and the water flow wasn't quite desirable... but I finally cut a piece of sponge long and narrow enough to where it wouldn't get sucked up too far, or put too much strain on the motor, and it actually helped baffle the filter to where my fish isn't being pushed around at all ^.^ I was actually on the verge of buying a new filter, too >.>...


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I suggest you buy a new filter to be honest, if the filter keeps leaking and you're not at home for a day or two lots of water will be gone.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

The reason why it was leaking was because the filter was taking in too much water and it over flowed and spilled out on the other side where the intake tube was located and my tank has little indentions on the rim of the hood. I've taken care of the problem and reduced the flow so it's not leaking anymore and unless I take the sponge out of the intake or it erodes, which will take a while and I do cleaning maintenance every so often to make sure it's still in tact, I see no real reason to buy a new filter at the moment.


----------

